# Wentworth D-Day Control Bunker - August 2010



## professor frink (Sep 8, 2010)

Heard a lot about the Wentworth Bunker and decided to visit.


Was not too impressed when I first saw it................................







...................... But luckily on the way back to the car I found this D-Day Control Bunker on the grounds of the golf course, so it didn't turn out to be a wasted trip. 

If you don't know the history Clicky Clicky

1. Entrance into the bunker.





2. Eastern access ramp.





3. 





4. Eastern ramp air lock.





5. Main tunnel through with rooms on either side





6. One of the 22 rooms.





7.





8.





9. Western access ramp.





10. Western ramp air lock.





11.





12. Sump room





13.





14.


----------



## tommo (Sep 8, 2010)

nice one fella, great little explore love the bunker shot at the start lol


----------



## Zotez (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow, amazing, is that actually on the golf course?


----------



## fluffy5518 (Sep 10, 2010)

Nice one PF !!
This is the next underground venture on our map !!! Will probably wait for the darker afternoons though !! Thanx for posting !


----------



## night crawler (Sep 10, 2010)

Watch for the spiders there are bound to be some monsters down there


----------



## professor frink (Sep 11, 2010)

professor frink said:


> If you don't know the history Clicky Clicky



This will tell you all you need to know.


----------



## EastOfDesolation (Nov 5, 2010)

I looked at this earlier in the year, and it was flooded! 

Always meant to return with my waders, but never got around to it. Glad someone did!


----------

